# Dorschangeln in Holland



## Percula (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wir ,das sind 2 Kumpels und ich,haben mal wieder für dieses Jahr eine Wrack Angeltour geplahnt.

Die Tour findet statt am 26.04.2008,es geht nach Holland an die Nordsee nach Neltje Jans.

Unser Boot ist die Matje Adriana,starten wird die Tour in Krefeld und zwar am 26.04.2008 morgens um 2Uhr an der Westparkstr.direkt an dem Eisstadion Königs Arena.

Wir fahren von dort aus mit einem grossen Reisebus,so das wir um ca 5.30Uhr in Holland am Boot sind.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich peer PN bei mir melden,

Ach ja die Tour kostet 59,00€ inclu.Busfahrt,BootsTour und 1 mal Angelköder,alles andere kann man dann peer PN klären


Also dann mal allen die mitwollen Petrie Heil und sau gutes Wetter#h#h


----------



## Percula (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

die ersten haben sich schon gemeldet,sind aber noch genug pltze frei


----------



## Percula (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

noch 19 Plätze frei,aöso wartet nicht zu lange,

es sei denn ihr wollt keine guten Dorsche fangen.

Der durchschnitt der Dorsche liegt weit über dem in der Ostsee,meine besten waren um die 9-10Kg


----------



## Schütti (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

Hi,

würde mich mal interessieren wie´s gelaufen ist. Da ich auch oft zum Angel in das Gebiet fahre. Also, über einen schönen Bericht würde ich mich freuen und Andere sicherlich auch |rolleyes:q.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Percula (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

einen Bericht werde ich wohl diesmal schreiben,wiee ich aus den letzten Jahren weiss ist das die absolute TOP Zeit haben immer sehr gute Fische gefangen(st.und auch von der Grösse )

In den letzten Jahren habe ich wohl immer mit geangelt nur diesmal werde ich mich wohl mehr um die neulinge kümmern das die auch mit Fisch nach Hause fahren,dann habe ich auch zeit mal ein paar Bilder und ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben.




Es sind auch noch Plätze frei,wie oben gesagt auch was für Anfänger und neulinge in sachen Kutterangeln wir sind 3 Leute die euch gerne Helfen und alles zeigen wie es geht


----------



## dorschx (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

Hi

Ich hätte da auch Interesse dran!
Für 59.-€ inkl. Bus, Boot und Köder kann ich ja fast nicht selber fahren!

Du hast PN!


----------



## Bambine (7. März 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

Falls am Ende noch ein Platz auf dem Boot frei ist, dann koennte ich einspringen ... ich bin in Rotterdam, so werde ich nicht mit dem Bus fahren. 

Ich habe absolute keine Ahnung also 

 1. wo ist Neltje Jans

2. was fuer geraeten braucht man ?, werde ich mir anschaffen muessen, denn ich habe nur leichte Spinsachen. 

3. und was braucht man ueberhaupt fuer so eine Ausfahrt ?


----------



## woody (28. April 2008)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

Hallo Percula



Percula schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Die Tour findet statt am 26.04.2008,es geht nach Holland an die Nordsee nach Neltje Jans. Unser Boot ist die Matje Adriana



Ich fahre selbst öffters von Neltje Jans aus. Den Kutter treffe ich machmal "draussen". Mit dem "Schwesterkutter" Andromeda war ich schon mal draussen, mussten aber wegen schwerem Wetter umdrehen. 

- Wie war's denn?
- Welche Wracks sind denn angelaufen worden?

Lass es uns wissen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Viele Grüsse,

woody


----------



## mehmet86 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln in Holland*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne nach Holland auf Dorschangeln,jedoch weiss ich nicht welcher Kutter gut wäre,habe ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung welcher Kutter von scheveningen oder von den Helder zu empfehlen ist?

MFG


----------

